# Off to the Mosel.. Today 13th Sept, yipee !!!



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Well were booked on the 7.45pm ferry from Dover to Calais.
Sleepover at the port and then tomorrow its off to Trier in Germany and a tour of the Mosel area.. 
Looks good from what I have seen online.

Got all the Stellplatz listed from the MHF campsite database and will try and do some reviews to get them updated..
Quick stop on route in Luxembourg for cheaper Diesel and ciggy's for the wife...

Back in a couple of weeks..... BYE... :wink:


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Enjoy.

We did the Mosel in July. Stayed at the stellplatz in Trier and cycled in to the city. Fascinating place.

Then off to the Stellplatz at Klusserath (brilliant place) then to the yacht harbour at Numagen Dhron (thanks Gerald and Annie for this suggestion) 

There are so many stellplatz on the Mosel that you are spoilt for choice.

Enjoy.

Sonja


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Have a great time, Steve. We loved our trip there in June, and we'll be heading back in that direction next summer too.



RedSonja said:


> then to the yacht harbour at Numagen Dhron (thanks Gerald and Annie for this suggestion)


Absolute pleasure. It's a lovely little place. Perhaps a little expensive at €10 a night :wink: but then it's a lovely place and a nice village.

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Have a great time.

Sept/October is a particularly good time to participate in a few of the many Weinfest along the Mosel.

Go easy on the Federweisser though. :wink: 

Pete


----------

